# slow save of shared files over windows 7 network



## rshutner (Dec 4, 2011)

#1 windows 7 computer has a wired connection and #2 windows 7 computer has a wireless connection. When at #2 and trying to save a file to #1, the save time may be about a minute. When doing the same thing from a computer #3 with windows xp, the save time is a few seconds. Tried safe mode with networking. Same thing. Tried disabling remote differential compression. No change. The three computers are in the same workgroup. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

#3 on a wifi or wired connection?


----------



## rshutner (Dec 4, 2011)

computer #3 is a laptop connected wirelessly. Any idea's? Thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

wifi has almost double the overhead than wired for network transmit. This means smaller data payloads and speed.

As a comparison connect this pc wired and see what the data xfer rates are.


----------

